# Recommend 400 spine carbon arrows for recurve



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

beaman bowhunter ics 400 spine will work, but what is your recurve specs so we can help you get the right arrows for your bow


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm trying to shoot the same arrow out of a 30# sage and a 50# bear. My compound draw is 28.5''. I think 400 might be a little stiff for the 30# sage based on the arrow spine charts, but I'm not going to buy a separate set of arrows for a training bow that I'm not going to hunt with.


----------



## Scott G. (Jul 27, 2005)

400's are waaaaaay stiff for 30# recurve. I'm shooting #40-45# at a 29" draw and shooting full length 600 Goldtips with 100grn point.


----------



## nw.primitive (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you considered buying a half dozen arrows for each bow instead of trying to share the same arrow? I think you're going to have a nearly impossible challenge ahead trying to make 400 spine work on the 30# sage.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Get some 1716 aluminums for the 30 pounder, they aren't too expensive. The 400s should work with the 50 with the right tip weight; not worth trying to get them to work with both bows as they won't tune for the 30.


----------



## chewie146 (Nov 17, 2010)

You could probably tune a 500 (2016) to both bows by drastically changing tip weight.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I shoot the GoldTip Expedition Hunters. Lighter weight than some, but pretty durable. I shoot them full length (32") with 4" fletching and 145 tips. They run about $60 a dozen for shafts.


----------



## m4armorer (Jul 27, 2013)

My Bow is a Bear Super Kodiak 50lb. I'm shooting Gold Tip Expedition Hunters 55/75 (400) cut to 29.5, with 100gr inserts and 150gr points. My feathers are 4in with a right helical. The total arrow weight is 520gr. My bow is quiet and accurate. This arrow setup was done with the help and advice of my local pro shop. We shot bare shafts with different weights till it shot perfect. They shoot bullets holes when we paper tuned them. 

Do what I did and get your arrows tuned to your bow. It's fun and rewarding.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

There are a lot of things to consider but, 400 is far beyond stiff for the sage. It's actually too stiff for your bear unless you use tips and inserts that are very heavy as m4armor is doing. What that extra weight does is enhance the arrow paradox. However, the cost is in trajectory. It will be very steep on both sides of the curve making accuracy more difficult than it needs to be. In my buffalo which I'm pulling 54lbs on it shreds the fletching on 400 spine arrows. That's because I was using tip weights of 125 grains or less with 11 grain inserts. Light and quick but too much spine for the 54lbs to overcome. A better spine might be 500 or even 600 depending on what type of hunting you plan on doing and the expected ranges you'll potentially be shooting at. On the sage you can use 1816 plat plus, tribute, or even the jazz either of which can be had for 4 to 6 bucks an arrow with fletching already done. For the bear the list is long and depends on how much you're willing to spend.


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

.400's simply aren't going to work on a 30# bow and it's not even close.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

You can pick up a dozen Beeman ISC Bowhunters cheap for that bow in 600 spine. I use them in all my traditional bows and have had great results. 400 is way over spined for a 30# bow.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Victory357 said:


> I'm trying to shoot the same arrow out of a 30# sage and a 50# bear. My compound draw is 28.5''. I think 400 might be a little stiff for the 30# sage based on the arrow spine charts, but I'm not going to buy a separate set of arrows for a training bow that I'm not going to hunt with.


Save yourself the headache and just purchase 3-6 arrows for each bow. You will absolutely bang your head against the wall trying to get one arrow to fly well out of those two poundage bows. 35-45....maybe, but not 30-50.



Tracker12 said:


> You can pick up a dozen Beeman ISC Bowhunters cheap for that bow in 600 spine. I use them in all my traditional bows and have had great results. 400 is way over spined for a 30# bow.


Where? I've never seen an ICS Bowhunter in 600 spine. That would be a great arrow to have.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

fieldnfeathers said:


> Where? I've never seen an ICS Bowhunter in 600 spine. That would be a great arrow to have.


i would like to know as well, the only beman arrows ive found at 600 spine are the center shot arrows


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

pick up some 1716 aluminum arrows for the 30#er & shoot away.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

m4armorer said:


> My Bow is a Bear Super Kodiak 50lb. I'm shooting Gold Tip Expedition Hunters 55/75 (400) cut to 29.5, with 100gr inserts and 150gr points. My feathers are 4in with a right helical. The total arrow weight is 520gr. My bow is quiet and accurate. This arrow setup was done with the help and advice of my local pro shop. We shot bare shafts with different weights till it shot perfect. They shoot bullets holes when we paper tuned them.
> 
> Do what I did and get your arrows tuned to your bow. It's fun and rewarding.


This almost exactly mirrors the setup for my 50lb Samick SHT. 
The only difference is I have 125gr points for a total weight of 495gr.

Kev


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

Victory357 said:


> Please recommend me some 400 spine carbon arrows for recurve shooting. I am considering getting Cabelas brand. Also, I'm assuming I will need 4'' feathers. I'm new to recurve shooting.


I have something called Storm by Easton in a .400 spine carbon arrow. They were about $10 a dozen cheaper than the Beman ICS Bowhunter arrows. They are a bit heavier than the Bemans but have worked for me.

They will be a bit stiff for the 30 lb bow. They are a bit stiff for my 40 lb bow. But stiff doesn't really hurt anything. Being stiff causes them to wobble back and forth while in flight but doesn't cause them to go off target. You still hit what you are aiming at but at distances over 15 yards or so you will see them in the air.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't waste your time trying to get one arrow that will work with 2 bows 20 pounds apart 

LAS sells single arrows 

ICS Bowhunters are cheap 

Buy a few in what would be a similar Grain per pound and tune each arrow to the bow


----------

